# New member Florida/Nj



## SandMan (Jun 23, 2016)

where in nj are you i have been trying to get in touch with solo but so far no luck, i am trying to find the dealership closest to me but the web site only list withing 100 miles and there are none that close to me.


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

SandMan said:


> where in nj are you i have been trying to get in touch with solo but so far no luck, i am trying to find the dealership closest to me but the web site only list withing 100 miles and there are none that close to me.


I am in Brigantine,nj next to atlantic city I have demo solo skiffs.
Barrell surf and kayak
609-266-2505


----------



## SandMan (Jun 23, 2016)

barrell said:


> I am in Brigantine,nj next to atlantic city I have demo solo skiffs.
> Barrell surf and kayak
> 609-266-2505


thanks so much for the reply, a bit of a haul for me but i may have to make it since i have not heard from solo yet.............and thanks so much for yours........
Mark


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

I commonly have customers coming from Conneticut, Long Island, Virginia and the Carolinas. Just get on the parkway and cruise.


----------

